# Newly Interested in Packgoats



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I'm brand new to this forum and ready to learn from all of you.
My husband and I have raised our kids, (well, mostly) and live on a farm. We like
the outdoors and hiking. We are interested in learning about packgoats as a way to
again enjoying goats on our property, having a great way to manage some of our gear and
developing an activity we can do together.
I would appreciate tips about types of goats to look at, practical information about 
training and caring for goats, equipment and locations in Oregon that work well for
hiking in with goats. Are there local trainers or classes for us novices? And, in advance, I thank 
you all for your support. Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well if you are from Oregon, you are in luck. There are a lot of goat packers in your state and some pretty active clubs. Not sure of the area you live in but I'm sure someone on the list is close by. Breeds are varied so its not a simple thing to answer when someone asks which breed is best. So much depends on what you plan to do with the goats. "In general" Alpines and Oberhaslies are more energetic on the trail and can be a little more aggravating at home when they have lots of free time to think of ways to drive you crazy. Toggenburgs are a little more independent while Lamanchas are usually lap goats. Saanens are large calm goats but some can be slow on the trail. Crosses seem to work the best. Crossing a large calm Saanen with an energetic Alpine, for example, will often produce an excellent packer with good qualities from both breeds. Many of the breeders have worked for years on their herds adding in various crosses. They have been breeding selectively for size, work ethic, proper structure and calm personalities for many years. The goats may cost a little more in the beginning but they are usually well worth it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome!!!!
here's some things i would change if i could start over:
*buy very very young kids
*bottle feed
*spend tons and tons more time with them
*start walking with them as soon as they are strong enough

.....and try as we may... we all get addicted to goats! ;D
good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And...where are you. We are fairly central to everything in western Oregon and know of several places to go that very few people know about. We can also get free use of one of the tribal campgrounds. We often take our boys to the beach. The sand is excellent for winter hooves, soft from the mud.
Do you want to go out with goats before you buy? We'd enjoy doing that with you this spring.

These are our boys at Bob Straub state park in Pacific City
http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/blueratwho/cid_454.jpg


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I would recommend finding these two books and reading them:

The Packgoat, by John Mionczynski
Practical Goatpacking, by Carolyn Eddy


As Rex said, the breed isn't quite as important as other factors. I think the most important thing is how much time you can spend with them doing packgoat things (hiking and camping). If you can find a packgoat breeder near your home I think that is the best place to buy your goats. They need to be bred for characteristics (big, strong, good natured) that aren't so important for dairy goats. Another important thing is that the goats are not "dam raised". That means left with their mothers as they grow up. You want goat kids that are bonded with you or at least with people rather than their mother. If you can get baby goats and bottle feed them yourself that's probably the best way for them to bond with you. That's not very practical for most people, tho. In my case, my goats were taken from their mothers at a very young age and raised by people who worked at the dairy/packgoat breeder that I got them from. I took them home at 3 months, when they were ready to wean off milk. Since then I have spent MUCH time with them, and they are totally bonded with me. My goats are Saanen x Oberhasli, and they are very strong, healthy, good natured, and are great day hikers, wilderness packers, and camping buddies.

You should be aware of a couple of goat diseases (CAE and CL) that are very serious. The two books I recommended will go into plenty of detail about this. Also, others on this forum can provide a lot of knowledge.

Having a secure, healthy, and comfortable place for them to live is very important too. Their shelter can be very simple. A 3 sided shed with the open side facing south (so it's warmer and drier in the winter, and shady in the summer) is adequate. I would try to find out from which direction your storms and wind come from, and make sure the goats are protected from those directions. In my area the cold wind comes from the north, and the moisture from the west. So the open south side is good. A dog proof pen is also important. Dogs are a very serious threat to goats.

Finally, having a way to haul them around is necessary. A pickup truck with a camper shell or stock rack is adequate. I've seen them hauled around in the back of a Subaru, but I wouldn't recommend it.

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The Cascade Packgoat Club has an active club that does events all over the Nothern Oregon, Southern Washington area.
You can join our email event list at cascadepackgoatclub at yahoogroups.com

Our next event is the goat conference in Oregon City. And in April we willl have our annnual goat driving event out at Molalla.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is also the SOLV beach clean up, March 19th. We normally meet at Beverly Beach state park (north of Newport) at 9:30. It's usually either beautiful of raining like heck. Never an inbetween.


----------

